# Why are alot of ND hating NR



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I grew up in jamestown nd, and then my mom got remarried and we moved to battle lake mn. I still go back to hunt every year in ND and when im in a truck from ND no one bothers me, but the second i take my truck from MN i get harrassed like none other. It really bothers me that this people think that they need to tell me who owns this or that or they just make it a point that i should go back to mn. all the land I hunt on is either family land or land i have permission on. what is the deal. I'm not saying that is all of the resisdents it jsut a few. Does anyone have an explaination for this rude behavoir?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3

I am from Jamestown, so I'll give this a shot. First off, there are jerks everywhere, and I have the same thing happen in Montana. Then there are those who misplace their anger. Most people are angry with the loss of access and pay hunting. This happened for many reasons. Some of it resident, and some nonresident. When North Dakota started becoming very popular to hunt waterfowl outfitters begin to see an opportunity. Most of us had read about pay hunting, but had never encountered it. A few rich nonresidents, and some rich residence found that if they paid they could have the resource to themselves. Outfitting grew like a cancer and at the same time many landowners begin to ask for money for access.

Many blame the pay hunting on nonresidence. The blame is with residence and nonresidence alike, but nonresidence who were accustomed to pay hunting perhaps lit the fire.

Sorry to hear you are having trouble back at your home. People should be smart enough to judge people individually. We have learned that with sex and race, but many are a little slower when it comes to other things.

This subject often gets hot, so keep your cool guys.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah...what Plainsman said! Well stated!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have even experinced it iwth a game warden too. thats what really makes me mad though. I thought that he is neutral. I had a run it when i was hunting down near ellendale. my friends and I were hunting on our private land and when we got done he looked for every little thing. We had our license the correct shells., nothing illegal. but it took him about 1 hour too check everything and he was very hostile toward us. thats when we had our Mn truck, but I ran into the same guy about a year later but this time i was in a ND truck and he was very nice. I was like wtf. has anyone else experiwnced this?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

maybe he was just gaving a bad day the first time. There are other possibilites then you just having mn plate versus nd plate. i have hunted here during college with my mn truck and the onloy time i got harrassed by someone was when i was in a nd truck with a friend. just my .02


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

like it or not, the blue plate has become the poster of the anti-nr feelings...& it could be an anti MN feeling moreso than anti NR.

I'm gonna say the lawsuit isn't forgotten, and the attitude that a few portray that ND should be MN's playground.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> like it or not, the blue plate has become the poster of the anti-nr feelings...& it could be an anti MN feeling moreso than anti NR.


Some friends from Mn were in state hunting a couple weeks ago. We were scouting some fields in my friends truck...MN plates. Boy did we get the ole' stink eye from a couple of the local boys. I just sat in the back seat and laughed.....dang non-residents.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

My wife and I went Min. to pick up a pup, left the twin cities at 5 am . We drove through a road construction site, noticed someone was tailgating me, once we cleared the road constuction I got up to speed , the whole time these guys were on my a--. As they passed us they slowed and flipped us off because of the N.D. plates !!!! This all happened the time when we passed the limit on non resident hunters. So you can see this crap goes on in both states.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The whole lawsuit deal was a bad idea, but ND i think needs to somehow lower it's NR hunting fee, because I had to work my a$$ of all summer just to pay for the $120. I wasnt my fualt i had to move. Plus I can bet that i have done more for wildlife, building houses, etc... then some residetns do their whole life. I would like to just go hunting and not have to worry about these bad apples, because i have heard of broken windows, and things like that.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

blhunter3

Stay in MN and put your 120 dollars towards fuel then! That will buy you an extra day of hunting. Try and go Elk hunting in MT, it will cost you close to a thousand dollars. I do it every year yet I don't complain about the price they charge NR. By the way I work my [email protected]@ off every day I am not on the water or in the field. :******:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> The whole lawsuit deal was a bad idea, but ND i think needs to somehow lower it's NR hunting fee, because I had to work my a$$ of all summer just to pay for the $120.


How much would you like the lisc to be?? :roll:

C'mon... :eyeroll: 
You're complaining about the $120 lisc., but how much do you spend getting here? Gas, lodging, etc??
How much do you spend on dekes? How much was your gun?
You can see where I'm going with this.
Hunting is expensive plain and simple...

If you had to "work your azz off" for $120, you need a new job.

Heck thats only 15 hours working at Mcdonalds... :lol:



> because i have heard of broken windows, and things like that.


Most of these are rumors are simply spread around the small town bars or on the internet.

Work your azz off, save up your $120, come to ND, hunt, and enjoy yourself. :beer:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, we have hashed this out time and time again on this site, in the bars and out in the field. THere will never be an answer or a solution. I'm sorry to hear about the negative experiences with res and non-res, but I too am guilty of giving the evil eye to a blue plate as I drive by an area I was hoping to walk. 

But, I am impressed that this hasn't turned in to a locked thread yet. Way to go boys :lol:

But, honestly, we all need to remember ( and I too need to heed my own advice ) the animals that inhabit the land that we may "own" are not the property of anyone. They are resources that should be available to anyone, not matter what side of a state line a person may reside on.

Truth be told, you'll see the same prejudice held against non-res placed against people from the big cities going to small communities to hunt. I've often got the "you're not from around here" look and comments when traveling back to where my dad grew up to hunt.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I think lots of people feel threatened by MN's simply because it's more people and more competition for land. Hunting land isn't getting any easier to find these days.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I stay in for free, the dekes are not mine and i got my gun as a hand me down. The reason the $120 is big deal is because I grew up there and I own lnad there personlly and I dont get the benefit of getting a resident license? Wtf. Good for you that you go elk hunting, thats your decision to pay $1000's for it. I hope you have good time. I spend about $50 on gas to get to jamestown and back. For some of us getting a new job is easier said then donw because when you have to work for you family(family farm) then I dont get paid lot. Since land is so ahrd for the residents to get on, why not go help the land owner out with chores or drive truck or something. thats what i ahev done in the past, and also try not to leave the feild mess. that is the #1 reason alot of ya cant get on is becasue the prevouis hunters screwed up. The biggest reason why i go to ND to hunt is because its time i can see family and old friends. Its kinda a tradition, and trust me it sucks just riding along. I just dont see the need for hating, there are alot of resorts aorund where i live now and there are tons of ND plates and they dont get harassed by us, so why is it ok for a select few of you to harrass us? Like i stated ealier, its just a select few of you that harrass us.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Heres what I would do.. Graduate from high school, move to ND. No more worries. :wink:

Problem solved.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

dblkluk - right on! :beer:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> Heres what I would do.. Graduate from high school, move to ND. No more worries. :wink:
> 
> Problem solved.


My plan is not leave!!

I guess buying the NR does suck but I paid for one to hunt MN. Gotta pay to play. Deer hunting is one of the highlights for me of a year and if I have to work 12 hours to pay for a tag, big deal. That's one day on a longer shift.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I am planning on moving to ND and become a resident so I dont have to worry about getting disrespected by the locals and CO's. But I just think that the NR license needs to be a little lower for under 18 people. I understand now days its a pay for play world, but after talking to alot of landowners, its alot of the hunters fault by leaving places a mess. It just really makes me sick when I get harrassed by nosey people that need to stick their noses else where.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't know. I think they are pretty :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the nd people feel threatened by us since they no us mn guys can shoot better :lol: my family owns a resort in mn and have some nd people come stay there to fish and have had them ask us why some people look at them like there ready to kill them and i still am not sure on the answer


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well i can agree with you there trapper_2 we can shoot better. how long have your parents owner that resort? When i go fishing in ND in dont have any problem with people, I guess I should jsut hand the favor but to them when they come fish in our lakes and see how they like it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> there are alot of resorts aorund where i live now and there are tons of ND plates and they dont get harassed by us


Actually we do. I was picking up a pickup load of oak from a mill north of Park Rapids. I stopped at a sporting good store in Park Rapids. I had picked out about $200 worth of items and went to the counter. Before I paid he asked where I was from. I said North Dakota and the guy come unglued. He didn't know me from adam, but he called me a few choice words and got red in the face cussing. I just left everything on the counter and walked out. 
No problem there are jerks everywhere and I fully realize he didn't represent Minnesota. Always keep in mind there are jerks everywhere. No one state has a monopoly on them. We need to judge people individually.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im with you on that one there are jerks everywere and sadly enough there seems to be getting more and more

blhunter we have had the resort for 4 or 5 years. its the first resort that we own if you want to no more feel free to send me a pm


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Imagine now the looks after SU beat the U of M...add some UND hockey wins and look out....In all seriousness it must be due to being a border state. The "why don't you stay in your own state" is strongest. ND & SD to MN guys for hunting...MN to the ND & SD guys fishing. It is just the way it is as it is seen as being abused/threatened by the border staters...

Hunting wise up here, you'll give the "stay home & hunt" look to the MN'ers & the guys that come from elsewhere will get the "you came how far to shoot a duck?" look and question. I'm sure this is the similar situation on the waters in MN...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I agree that there are jerks everywhere. I can understand the looks but the getting the CO's called on me or getting a talking to about who;s land I'm hunting on(I got told to leave my grandpa's land once, man did that person get a funny look is his faced when I told him who I was and I asked him to leave the property) all of this looks and to me its just dumb. I would jsut like for some poeple to relax when they see another plate from another "rival" state.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Every state has residents who feel that way.You think some Minn. people don't feel that way about ND or especially Iowa people that come there to fish?They do......believe me.

Sounds like you have a bone to pick with that warden.Did you contact our GNF and make a complaint about how you were treated? If not.....why not?Was he really rude or were you just ticked because he took an hour to check if you were obeying the law.I have never been treated rudely by and state or federal warden here in 40 years of hunting.But if I were,I would file a complaint with the department.And I would tell him I was going to do it after asking for his name and badge number.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, that CO was being a huge prick. It took him over an hour to check my gun, my license, my limit, and my vehicle. He was nice until I showed him my license the second he took a look at it, he got a stearn look on his face. I have been checked before and it only took the other CO about 10 minutes and then we kinda chatted and bs about some stuff. It was real relaxed, but this one guy. I didnt break the law or anything and it felt as if he was looking for something to bust me for. I dont ever mind getting checked because I dont do anythign wrong. So if I see the CO again I should get his number and file a complaint? The only reason I didnt get it the first time or report it was because I was so rattled about being treated like crap. I understand that this was just one instance and I dont hold a grudge agianst any CO. Has anyone else had a bad experience like this?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> So if I see the CO again I should get his number and file a complaint? The only reason I didnt get it the first time or report it was because I was so rattled about being treated like crap. I understand that this was just one instance and I dont hold a grudge agianst any CO. Has anyone else had a bad experience like this?


You should have kept your cool and asked for his name and badge number and reported it then.......a little late a year after the incident to complain now isn't it?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well blunter, we have to judge game wardens individually just like everyone else. Our state Game and Fish is really a good bunch of people, but the law of averages says that once in a while they will get a bad egg. I have talked to one warden out west who I have no respect for, but the ones around Jamestown are more than decent, they are very nice people.
When I was in the fourth grade and growing up in the sticks of the Spirit Lake Nation we had no close neighbors. My dog and my BB gun were my childhood companions. There was a trapper who had a 200 mile trap line, and didn't like that my family trapped his fox on our land. So one day I was shooting at muskrats, which I didn't know was illegal at the time, and talking with this trapper. Well to make a long story short the Game Warden found a muskrat under the bridge on our farm. I told him I had shot at muskrats, but that I didn't shoot that one. He didn't care about anything other than I shot at muskrats, so I went to court. The judge looked at me, talked with me, and had me write a 300 word essay on muskrats. He was a nice person, but the Game Warden hauled me out of school, grilled me like a felon, and was very disrespectful. Still I keep in mind this guy was the exception not the rule. Don't let one bad apple sour your opinion of others. 
People are this earths most valuable commodity, and we need to judge carefully. I often see posts on here and people read into them things the poster has not said. Then they jump all over the guy. None residents, Game Wardens, internet posters, you, me, we all deserve thoughtful consideration. Don't let one jerk turn you off.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

To answer your original question with some questions.

What would the thoughts of MN or Wisconsin residents be if they showed up for their respective deer seasons and found a bunch of ND non-resident pheasant hunters had claimed their land for the day?

What would these same MN and wisconsin hunters think when ND guys were waiting on public land in the early morning hours before pheasant or duck season opens? And not just opening day but every weekend early season?

How about the tremedous explosion of numbers of NR hunters on the increasingly shrinking public land and private land that is not posted?

I talked to several farmers in ND this year prior to the deer gun season and heard the same recurring measage...TOO MANY NR hunters. One farm wife that said they never posted before but are now posting all 3000 acres is that they are just tired of all the cars on their roads...one morning she paid attention and saw the following state's license plates...MN, Wisc, Alaska, Arkansa, Colorado, Mich, SD, Georgia, and New York. The farmer himself said they were FORCED to post this year because if they didn't the land would be walked every day.

Just a few ideas as to why many ND residents are upset...Too many people at the same times.....and the MN guys get the brunt of the frustration as they are the most frequent visitors. Not to mention that there are more and more soft outfitters every year that want money for the privileadge to hunt. I ran into two farm families that have had un-posted land for years that are jumping on the bandwagon. Old houses and graineries are being converted as we speak into huntng lodges and the land will no longer be accessible.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I ahvent let that one guy ruin my thoughts on CO becasue since then I have ran into some more and they were as nice as can be.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Field Hunter.....one question about the farmer concerned with the traffic on their roads.....Do they mean section lines, gravel township roads, or prvt roads?


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Chuck,

With all due respect, what's the difference what they mean? The land is posted and likely not accessible or less accessible, period. The effect is the same regardless what kind of road we're talking about.

blhunter,

you strike me as someone who first of all is acting your age and making EVERYTHING as dramatic as possible, and also seem to need to make this thread go on, and on, and on, and on.......

let it go. you're not the first person to have a bad day. I got beat to a good field yesterday by 30 seconds by some 'sotas, does it make them azzholes, hell no it's my own fault.

P.S. You "personally" own land but you can't afford $100?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Chuck.....ALL ROADS. The public Gravel, the section lines....everything. There's a section line trail that is posted on both sides for 3 miles that is travelled so much it's starting to look like a gravel road. I know only three groups have access to that land and know one else is gettng on.

I'm not saying that its the MN or other NRs only....there are more and more residents driving too. While I'm talking about residents.

I'd say that at least 75% of the locals in the area I hunt never walk one thing but drive aroound all day waiting to start the chase. and. When did it get to OK to see some guys walking their butts off only to have you "post" the end of the walk while waiting in your nice warm pick-up?


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

There are all these anecdotal accounts of more non-residents but what do the numbers say. Have the number of non-resident waterfowl licenses purchased increase that much over the past few years? I don't have the exact numbers but I thought the number of licenses sold is about the same for the past 7-8 years, around 24,000.

I've been going to North Dakota waterfowl hunting since 1999, as a Minnesotan. The hunting pressure is about the same as it was back then, not much. This year, again, we saw very few hunters. The farmers land who we hunt has become a good friend. He's calls me or my hunting partner up a few times a year and let's us know what the conditions are. The folk in town are friendly, most of them don't understand why we drive this far for a few ducks.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Again....it doesn't matter that there are the same NR licenses as in the past years.....there is more and more posted land so the same numbers of hunters are trying to access less and less land.

I'm glad you see very few hunters.....it's the exception! I refuse to move to new areas just because a bunch of new hunters move in from somewhere else. Done it too many times.

The fact still is that the farmers are seeing more traffic than ever before and they are seeing many more people using the land that is not posted.

And I've hunted ND for 35+ years and I'll tell you that you are wrong....since 1999 there is a HUGE amount of difference!! There is vastly more posted land and many more people hunting the accessible land areas.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Field Hunter thank you for your response.

Floyd....

The reason why I ask what roads is because if the roads are for public use then they should not gripe. But if it is a road they have to maintain then I can see there complaint.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Field Hunter said:


> Again....it doesn't matter that there are the same NR licenses as in the past years.....there is more and more posted land so the same numbers of hunters are trying to access less and less land.
> 
> The fact still is that the farmers are seeing more traffic than ever before and they are seeing many more people using the land that is not posted.


Because a few farmers have been asked for permission this year, that means hunting pressure is up? How is that a fact?

How can you make that claim that posted land = no hunting. My farmer contact in ND post all his land, but give permission to almost everyone that asks. I'm sure some famers fall into that category. There is so much public land plus a mix of private land that can be hunting that IMO hunting pressure is still very light in ND.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

BP, I like FH have been hunting ND for better than 35 years. The area I grew up in is one of those places that sees a lot of pressure both from waterfowl, and pheasants now. The amount of land being posted has almost tripled in the past two years. Lots of people posting because of the amount of pressure from pheasant hunting and this caused a big increase in waterfowl hunters being put into close proximity of one another.

Now most of the landowners are decent people and accommodate hunters and pressure, but it was amazing to me to hear the comments made this fall about the hunting pressure. To many for too long!

We have a small wetland production area 1/2 mile from the farm. It had people in it every day and many times multiple times. Guys that walked it deer hunting saw little or no sign of deer in it. We got snow this past Sat and found it strange not to see a single fresh deer, or pheasant track in it or around it. Deer feeding in the picked corn traveled a good distance to another area to bed down.

Now I have hunted that same piece of ground most every year. It normally contains a lot of sign and deer as well. This ground is typical of what was happening to other land not posted. A lot of landowners hunt deer and saw the constant parade of people and understood that the deer would be moved off as well as most of the rooster shot or gotten so skittish they are unhuntable.

Pressure is what is dictating a lot of posting. Wet conditions, people driving in winter wheat fields without permission etc.. Now for me, I still can get on a lot of that land, but not to many people they did not know are getting on that land this fall in comparison.

I think a lot of it has to do with the USFWS reports, that area had consistent reports of decent water and duck numbers as well as reports of good pheasant populations. Hence a lot of new people came into the area for the first time. Now they may not have been new to hunting ND, but they are new to this area. Even guys like you who have been coming for 10-15 years saw the increase in pressure.

More important for the coming two years is the fact that this county is loosing 20,000 acres of CRP this fall and another 25,000 next fall. Take those acres out and leave the hunters numbers the same and you can bet 95% of all CRP lands will be posted tight!

This will hamper NR and Res hunters alike! It is going to affect the G&F in managing the deer herds as well.

When you talk to farmers who had to chase pheasant hunters away from the end of the corn fields they where combining it is no surprise to see the signs go up. Guys would pull up and get out and stand at the end of the field as the combine approached. Shooting at roosters or grouse as the flushed in front of the combine. 26 quarters of land owned or rented by that farmer now has posted signs on them. First time I have ever seen any of it posted. Never guess what color plates the truck had on it would you?

In a normal fall, we have about 6 or 8 vehicles come through the yard that we do not know. This does not bother us, as the trails tend to lead people into the yard if they are unfamiliar with the area. From the middle of Oct through the end of Oct the average was about 2 a day! Only a couple had ND plates on them.

I am considered a local back home even though I do not live there. I hear the frustration in regards to pressure. I wish there was a simple solution for it, but there is none. I do know that people who spend a week a year in an area do not have a grasp upon hunting pressure and how it affects things.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Maybe it is a MN thing to think you know better than those who are there year round and work the land? I was born and raised in MN prior to deciding to live in ND, and the MN DNR seems to have the theory that their "deer counts" are more accurate than the farmers and locals claims over the last 5 years that the deer herd is in shambles in the far western part of the state. For 3 or 4 years we sat and listened to the "city boys" who showed up and hunted for 2 days argue with the locals on the internet about how there were "plenty of deer" and we were just "upset because we wanted them all for ourselves." Sound familiar? Sounds an awful lot like a particular group on this site speaking to another particular group on this site..... Now all of a sudden the DNR says "We feel that the deer herd is going through a tough time in western MN".......No sh!t, your kidding?! You ever hear that anywhere?

These guys from the cities and all their food plot knowledge out of a book and QDM prowess, they knew how it really was. The guy driving the combine for the last 30 years, on the other hand, his eyes must have been getting bad, because there was plenty of deer, he just wasn't seeing them is all.

I know this is somewhat unrelated, but it is parallel in the sense that people need to just quit trying to tell people who live somewhere year round how it is in their own backyard. If farmers start to tell me that there's too much pressure or that pheasant numbers are terrible, I'd say that they are the single best source for the info, not the DNR, not the FWS, not some guy who combs internet sites.

I am sure I will get roasted for this but that is fine. If you show up to an area once a year and hunt, you can have your opinion, but don't try to tell people who are there all year how it is. Chances are, you're wrong and they're right.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice post Ron, well thought out.

There is probably no easy answer. I'm personally for a cap, around 15,000 for waterfowl. I don't hunt pheasants, so the cap could be 50. :wink:

I'm sure areas around each large refuge plus DL are total zoo's. I'm sure that the past 2-3 weeks the hunting pressure is down to almost zero. So at least you enjoy that end of the season.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry....the hunting pressure is still immense. No end to it....I saw more guys hunting ducks and pheasants the last two weeks during deer gun season than I've seen at other times during the year.

Until we get some cold weather it's just not going to end this year.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Come on Field Hunter gimmie a break!!!!! How many did you see waterfowl hunting when you stayed at my place??????? Is 1 hunter a crowd for you?

So you and Ronnie in bed together now?


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Is 1 hunter a crowd for you?


It is when they set up thier duck decoys so close to yours that you can carry on a conversation with him without raising your voice.

The one time I hunted near Alice that happened. When he walked past us and started chucking out his dekes I couldnt help but start laughing. Even offered to help him. I think he got a little annoyed when I started blowing my "drunk and looking to score mallard hen highball"!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think what you fellows are describing is a person coming from an area with a high population into an area with a low population and trying to tell us our hunting pressure is light. You can drive down I94 and see the same thing. A car from a high population area passes you and the road is clear for a half mile, but they pull in right in front of you. Now I don't like tail -gaiting, but they turn you into a tail -gaiter. You have no choice but to pull into the other lane because your afraid of what will happen if they have to hit their brakes. The same is true of hunting. Many of them don't see anything wrong with setting their decoys 100 yards from you even if you are the only two hunters for a mile. The problem is their perspective. They aren't bad people, many of them just don't understand. They evidently don't believe the old proverb of when in Rome do as the Romans do. It's not necessarily nonresidents. It's just the experience each of us are subject to. Maybe it's a city thing vs. a rural attitude. I don't know the reason for sure, but I see it. 
North Dakota I94 shouldn't be driven like downtown Minneapolis, and a 400 waterfowl production area in North Dakota doesn't need to be as crowded as one 100 miles out of Chicago (if they exist).


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't know what you're smoking Plainsman but I'd sure like to get some!!!!!That is the most ridiculous analogy I've ever read. This thread started out with some N/R who felt he was being picked on. He accused a warden of harassing him. I know this warden and he checks me quite regular and is very fair. Plainsman gets harassed in MN buying firewood, again what are you smoking?

I took the time this year to show Field Hunter and a bunch of his other buddies from this site what can be done. I showed them thousands of geese and ducks and plenty of open land to hunt them and no hunters. Yet he comes on here and blasts N/R . Here is my favorite quote


> What would the thoughts of MN or Wisconsin residents be if they showed up for their respective deer seasons and found a bunch of ND non-resident pheasant hunters had claimed their land for the day


Field Hunter when you "OWN" the land you can do as you wish, until then the land is just as much a N/R as it is yours.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I never mentioned were I got checked and i wasnt around jamestown, I have been checked by that guy and he is nice.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> I have even experinced it iwth a game warden too. thats what really makes me mad though. I thought that he is neutral. I had a run it when i was hunting down near ellendale. my friends and I were hunting on our private land and when we got done he looked for every little thing.


I don't know blhunter what do you think



> PostPosted: Mon Nov 19, 2007 9:41 pm Post subject:
> I never mentioned were I got checked and i wasnt around jamestown, I have been checked by that guy and he is nice.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

From my very first post:


> This subject often gets hot, so keep your cool guys.


So g/o lets keep it civil. There is no need for:


> I don't know what you're smoking Plainsman but I'd sure like to get some!!!!!That is the most ridiculous analogy I've ever read. This thread started out with some N/R who felt he was being picked on. He accused a warden of harassing him. I know this warden and he checks me quite regular and is very fair. Plainsman gets harassed in MN buying firewood, again what are you smoking?


Actually his first post asked why so many residents hate non-residents. The warden thing was secondary, and if you noticed I commended the Game and Fish and said most wardens are very nice. Also, wardens move around a lot, so how do you know the one he is talking about is one that you know? 
I don't think it's so much a hate of residents as a dislike of people crowding us. That person could be from Minneapolis, Chicago, and sometimes even Fargo, maybe even a small town.
Nope, didn't get harassed buying firewood, I was at a mill getting real nice clear oak, and a store owner in Park Rapids went ballistic because I was from North Dakota. 
If you don't like my analogy perhaps you just didn't understand it. However not understanding something is no reason to become uncivil. If your simply looking for another squable look somewhere else.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Plainsman, I've traveled all over MN and never once had someone go off on me because I was from ND. In fact the complete opposite, but unlike you I feel differently about people east of here.



> I don't think it's so much a hate of residents as a dislike of people crowding us. That person could be from Minneapolis, Chicago, and sometimes even Fargo, maybe even a small town.


Again Plainsman like I told Field Hunter, until you own the land you have no dog in this fight. I don't care where they are from they have just as much right to hunt that land as you do. If you don't like it go buy some land there is a bunch for sale. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I mentioned this in another thread today.


> I understood that. I made a comment on another thread today advising people to be careful not to read into posts things that are not there. That's where some arguments start between people of similar interests and values. Thanks for the heads up morel_greg.


Your post is a perfect example. Did you see anywhere that I said Minnesota or Wisconsin, or anyone else didn't have as much right to hunt as I did? If you don't know the answer I will tell you. The answer is no I didn't say that.
What can I say about your wonderful experience in Minnesota? Good for you. 
Not that long ago I was given some good advise. Don't get in the mud with a pig. You get dirty and only the pig likes it. Good night g/o.

These resident non-resident debates often get ugly. As you may all notice I think it's more of a situational thing than what state you come from. This thread went well for a long time. Try continue with the constructive discussion.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hey i was at enelldale where i got checked by the bad apple game warden too.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Your post is a perfect example. Did you see anywhere that I said Minnesota or Wisconsin, or anyone else didn't have as much right to hunt as I did? If you don't know the answer I will tell you. The answer is no I didn't say that.


Yep your correct Plainsman You said crowding. I guess they can hunt here they just can't crowd you. Again Plainsman if you don't like it go buy some land and control it yourself.



> These resident non-resident debates often get ugly. As you may all notice I think it's more of a situational thing than what state you come from. This thread went well for a long time. Try continue with the constructive discussion.


Again it went real well until someone challenged you on your bs. And that is all it is your imagination.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> Sorry....the hunting pressure is still immense. No end to it....I saw more guys hunting ducks and pheasants the last two weeks during deer gun season than I've seen at other times during the year.
> 
> Until we get some cold weather it's just not going to end this year.


Amen Brother! I'm usually left alone once deer season starts - this year there are folks (mostly NR) everywhere after ducks (and pheasants). Unlike years prior to this. When I start to recognize NR vehicles, it's pretty strange times.

M.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I guess they can hunt here they just can't crowd you.


Well if they are in the field and I am in the same area I am just as much a part of the crowding as they are. Did you find somewhere that I mentioned it was all their fault. I guess I can't avoid an argument with a person who want to have one.
Why do you make up things g/o. Do you not want residence and nonresidence to get along. If I like a guy from Minnesota and take him hunting will that cut into your business. Is business better if we are all on the outs.
Anybody from Minnesota want to go hunting for free? Maybe we need a take a nonresident hunting week. We are very hospitable people, really.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

MRN, You and Field Hunter must be hunting in the same place. Tell why is it i talk to countless people (resident hunters) from across this state and they laugh when I bring up your woes? Everyone I talk to says there is no problem. I personally showed Field Hunter and all his crew that there is no problem. I had him and his crew at my place and they witnessed no waterfowl hunters whatsoever and thousands of geese and ducks. It's very doubtful I'm going to show these guys again. They can sleep in a tent from now on.



> Why do you make up things g/o.


Plainsman don't even go there


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I wouldn't call telling someone to keep it civil because they say they want what you're smoking and then turn around and call that person a muddy pig as avoiding a argument. Does people living in glass houses ring a bell. Funny how these forum rules seem to apply to some but not all.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> MRN, You and Field Hunter must be hunting in the same place. Tell why is it i talk to countless people (resident hunters) from across this state and they laugh when I bring up your woes?


 :bs:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

So Maverick have you been waterfowl hunting in the last 3 weeks? Or are you like the rest of the residents and put your waterfowl equipment away for crazy horns? The southern part of the state is full of ducks and geese and hardly any hunters. So where is the problem?? If you are so crowded like Field Hunter and MRN, why don't you 3 get together and buy or lease some ground.



> Funny how these forum rules seem to apply to some but not all.


How true cwo


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Maverick said:


> > MRN, You and Field Hunter must be hunting in the same place. Tell why is it i talk to countless people (resident hunters) from across this state and they laugh when I bring up your woes?
> 
> 
> :bs:


Mav - I have G/O ignored - but since you posted it:

G/O-To answer your question honestly, I think it's because you're a friggen moron. We could start an entirely new thread and get a multitude of opinions on your cognitive impairment, but I have no such interest in your welfare. Please add me to your ignore list.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> So Maverick have you been waterfowl hunting in the last 3 weeks? Or are you like the rest of the residents and put your waterfowl equipment away for crazy horns? The southern part of the state is full of ducks and geese and hardly any hunters. So where is the problem?? If you are so crowded like Field Hunter and MRN, why don't you 3 get together and buy or lease some ground.


You see G/o ...you are throwing out empty statements...I can say I am hearing the exact opposite of what you are saying until I am PURPLE in the face. Will you believe me...NO...will I believe what you are saying...NO....My experiences have been 100% DIFFERENT than yours.

To answer your question Yes I have been hunting ducks and geese in the last 3 weekend. Actually I have been hunting/scouting by your area. Have I seen or herd hunters...Hell YES.....Have I gotten permission all the time ...No...You see the answer I am getting around this time of year (which I got LASTWEEKEND)...."Sorry but we have people hunting deer on it". 2 weekends ago I shot a beautiful limit of mallards with my father. Great time. Tried another area because we burned the field...couldn't get permission....some one else was hunting it.
So when you say...


> Tell why is it i talk to countless people (resident hunters) from across this state and they laugh when I bring up your woes


 I don't believe a lick of what you are saying because I am hearing and seeing the exact opposite. I have a feeling you throw statements out like these to help your arguement out!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> G/O-To answer your question honestly, I think it's because you're a friggen moron.


Yep Cwoparson this is alright to make comments like this if you are a good ole boy


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MRN said:


> G/O-To answer your question honestly, I think it's because you're a friggen moron. We could start an entirely new thread and get a multitude of opinions on your cognitive impairment, but I have no such interest in your welfare. Please add me to your ignore list.


MRN this is wayyyyy over the line and I think you know it. There is no reason to resort to direct attacks. As Chris has mentioned there will be no tolerance for those who won't abide by the TOS.

Isn't there other ways to express your opinions without bringing this topic down into the gutter? Why not PM the person this crap? If you have him ignored anyways, why bother to respond at all directly?

Everyone has been warned multiple times that this behavior will no longer be tolerated.

I'll leave this up to Chris and the other mods for a concensus final decision.

Ryan


----------

